# Quicker chipper response for storm damage



## Grace Tree (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing something like this with my chipper so I can respond more quickly to storm damage. Any thoughts?
Phil
http://www.videoheaven.us/videos.as..._caravan/Self_Propelled_Caravan/Funny_videos/


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 13, 2007)

*now thats a mobile home!*


----------



## Ekka (Jun 13, 2007)

nytreeman said:


> *now thats a mobile home!*


----------



## Stihl User (Jun 13, 2007)

I think that guy is crazy!!!! I'm sure he'd voilate ALOT of traffic ordinances if he ever drove that on the road.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 13, 2007)

I have to look at my list of trailer park jokes and see what I can come up with :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 22, 2007)

That would put a heck of grin on my face if I saw it coming down the road hehe.


----------

